# VICKERS WELLINGTON



## Ron Handgraaf (Nov 23, 2007)

British medium bomber, early WW.II

AIR PUBLICATION A.P. 1578 C, K, L, M, N P-P.N.
PILOT'S NOTES
FOR
WELLINGTON
IV, X, XI, XII, XIII XIV
TWO HERCULES XI, VI, XVI OR XVII ENGINES
second edition
may 1944

Vickers Wellington

Enjoy reading!

Regards

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2007)

Anther good one Ron, thanks again!!!


----------



## Glider (Nov 24, 2007)

Where do you get them from!! Excellent info as ever.


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 19, 2007)

Many thanks, Ron!  
Precisely, I am in searching for the Wellington P Mk XIV, 179 Sqd, who attack at U-617 in 11-12 September/1943


Jan.


----------

